# [SOLVED] dev-libs/geoip-1.6.2 missing .dat files

## sligo

After running the latest update of geoip, i can't find the shipped .dat files. USE flag for city is gone as well. I don't see any use for this version besides the paid services from maxmind. I've also tried geoipupdate but this asks for a maxmind account. 

How to get those files back other then going back to the old version of geoip?Last edited by sligo on Tue Oct 28, 2014 1:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## freke

Dunno if you figured it out?

But 

```
geoipupdate.sh -f
```

 for the initial run - then you can update regularly with just 

```
geoipupdate.sh
```

 again  :Smile: 

Found it on https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=523034 in the stable-request.

USE-flag for city is listed for me (city, ipv6, static-libs)

----------

## sligo

Thanks! It actually worked. Somehow i've missed the message after the update. Probably since i never had to do something until now.

----------

## msjche

Fantastic, thanks.  Cheers. MJ

----------

